# Kronos Mobile app



## bakerbabe371

Can anyone help me with logging into Kronos app for the first time? I can’t remember what they said at orientation


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

bakerbabe371 said:


> Can anyone help me with logging into Kronos app for the first time? I can’t remember what they said at orientation


sever is mytimemobile.target.com, you'll setup your password in training if you haven't yet


----------



## bakerbabe371

Thank you!!!


----------



## bakerbabe371

I just tried it and it didn’t work 😕 do I have to be at target for it to connect?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

bakerbabe371 said:


> I just tried it and it didn’t work 😕 do I have to be at target for it to connect?


Sorry. https://mytimemobile. target.com (No space)


----------



## JAShands

https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc
		


You gotta have the /wfc at the end now too.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

JAShands said:


> https://mytimemobile.target.com/wfc
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta have the /wfc at the end now too.


Only on Android (source: my iPhone doesn’t need that)


----------



## Nauzhror

Does it always take a long time for open shifts to load once opened? Just got a new phone, still takes a long time. Thought it might have been my old phone before, but guessing the delay is actually server-side now.


----------

